# Warrior weekend POC



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

Does anybody want to enter the warriors weekend in Poc as a captain? My son would like to volunteer if somebody needs a mate. He is almost 17 and a good worker. I will have him in POC that Friday for the fish fry.


----------



## ATXSalty (Nov 5, 2010)

Did your son find a boat to crew on? There's a 50/50 chance I might need a first mate. I should know in a day or two if my buddy gets a kitchen pass or not. 

Cheers,
Ernest
ATXSalty


----------

